# We really dodged a big bullet with Palin.



## Zarius (May 18, 2013)

It is a very scary thought that so many in this Country voted for her. She has been a Go d send for Democrats though. I hope she is a really big part of the GOP 2014 strategy.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=NrzXLYA_e6E]Sarah Mania! Sarah Palin's Greatest Hits - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 18, 2013)

I'd also say that the big bullet with Palin that we dodged in 2008 was John McCain.


----------



## PredFan (May 18, 2013)

Zarius said:


> It is a very scary thought that so many in this Country voted for her. She has been a Go d send for Democrats though. I hope she is a really big part of the GOP 2014 strategy.
> 
> Sarah Mania! Sarah Palin's Greatest Hits - YouTube



She's waaaay smarter than 90% of the Democrats running around and way smarter than 100% of the ones here...apparently.


----------



## Black_Label (May 18, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > It is a very scary thought that so many in this Country voted for her. She has been a Go d send for Democrats though. I hope she is a really big part of the GOP 2014 strategy.
> ...



Congratulations on one of the top 10 dumbest things ever posted on this forum


----------



## whitehall (May 18, 2013)

Yeah, the administration is in deep, deep trouble and they post stuff about the former V.P. candidate. More left wing sissie attacks on women?


----------



## konradv (May 18, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > It is a very scary thought that so many in this Country voted for her. She has been a Go d send for Democrats though. I hope she is a really big part of the GOP 2014 strategy.
> ...



Doesn't this message belong in the Satire section?  It's one of the funniest posts evah!!!


----------



## PredFan (May 18, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



Coming from you it's not really impressive.


----------



## Sherry (May 18, 2013)

The heat is really on...time for the left to dust off Palin.


----------



## konradv (May 18, 2013)

Sherry said:


> The heat is really on...time for the left to dust off Palin.



The classics never get old.


----------



## Rozman (May 18, 2013)

Libs must be running scared...
Trying to shift focus away from Obama's scandal filled presidency.

Time to trot out the old tried and true demons.


----------



## PredFan (May 18, 2013)

Sarah Palin, on that now famous interview, was asked about foreign policy. At the time, Russia was involved in police action (I think) over in the Republic of Georgia (For you libs, I'm talking about the country, not the US State). She was asked what she would advise John McCain in that situation.

Sarah Palin began by pointing out her unique perspective. The fact that Alaska is so close to Russia that from some parts of Alaska you can actually see Russia. That statement was an insightful and poignant point. When you can't visualize your opponent as a faceless enemy in some distant land, it tempers your judgement, or at least gives one a bit of insight.

the fact that the libs not only here but all over the US aren't smart enough to understand what isn't that hard of a concept speaks volumes. She's smarter than all of you and you have to make shit up just to put her down so you can handle it. Pretty transparent.


----------



## PredFan (May 18, 2013)

Sherry said:


> The heat is really on...time for the left to dust off Palin.



Of course.


----------



## whitehall (May 18, 2013)

When a left winger is depressed what's the first thing he thinks of to lift his spirits? Attack a woman. Attack a Jew also if you really want to make a point. They did both.


----------



## Erand7899 (May 18, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



You just proved him correct.  The McCain/Palin ticket would have been heads and shoulders better than the incompetent nincompoops that you helped put in office.  

If you loons were just half as smart as you think you are, you wouldn't do such dumb things.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2013)

Zarius said:


> It is a very scary thought that so many in this Country voted for her. She has been a Go d send for Democrats though. I hope she is a really big part of the GOP 2014 strategy.



your good at dodging bullets.....when are you going to show how i am a big Tea Party guy?......3 weeks ago and then again last week you said it would be no problem....where is  it?......


----------



## PredFan (May 18, 2013)

whitehall said:


> When a left winger is depressed what's the first thing he thinks of to lift his spirits? Attack a woman. Attack a Jew also if you really want to make a point. They did both.



Race card coming in 5....4.....3.....2...


----------



## Zarius (May 18, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > It is a very scary thought that so many in this Country voted for her. She has been a Go d send for Democrats though. I hope she is a really big part of the GOP 2014 strategy.
> ...



Did you notice something new and shiny about me harry?


----------



## konradv (May 18, 2013)

PredFan said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > When a left winger is depressed what's the first thing he thinks of to lift his spirits? Attack a woman. Attack a Jew also if you really want to make a point. They did both.
> ...



That's you're comment?  I'm wondering who's the Jew he's talking about.


----------



## Desperado (May 18, 2013)

If we can live through the likes of Nancy Pelosi, Hillary Clinton, Barbra Boxer and Debbie Wasserman Schultz.  Sarah Palin would not be a problem.


----------



## konradv (May 18, 2013)

PredFan said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > When a left winger is depressed what's the first thing he thinks of to lift his spirits? Attack a woman. Attack a Jew also if you really want to make a point. They did both.
> ...



Hope you haven't been holding your breath.


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (May 18, 2013)

The people who want a dustoff for Palin are nutballs. It isn't at all clear they dodged the bullet. 

If you listen close maybe you can hear it coming across the treetops.


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 18, 2013)

Sarah. The gift that keeps on giving! Come back Sarah! All is forgiven! Run again in the next election...PLEASE!!!

(signed)
The Democrat Electon Committee


----------



## blackhawk (May 18, 2013)

Wow and I thought still referencing Bush to deflect from Obama was pathetic but to actually reference Palin to try and do so that takes pathetic to a whole level.


----------



## Jarlaxle (May 18, 2013)

It's all they have left.


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 18, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> Wow and I thought still referencing Bush to deflect from Obama was pathetic but to actually reference Palin to try and do so that takes pathetic to a whole level.



Palin was the out the other day running her mouth about President Obama.


----------



## Rozman (May 18, 2013)

If only we could have dodged Obama/Biden...


----------



## jwoodie (May 18, 2013)

Do you imbeciles remember Biden's Constitutional lecture during his first VP debate (against Palin)?  That moron had been a US Senator for decades and completely misrepresented the Constitution in both form and substance.  But then you are too stupid to have noticed that.  Carry on.


----------



## blackhawk (May 18, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Wow and I thought still referencing Bush to deflect from Obama was pathetic but to actually reference Palin to try and do so that takes pathetic to a whole level.
> ...



Yeah and who was listening other than the far left on this board? Palin is not a force on the national level or even within the Republican party right now if the left wants to try and use someone to deflect from the Obama scandals fine but for god sake's at least try and reference someone who is still relevant this is just sad.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (May 18, 2013)

Zarius said:


> We really dodged a big bullet with Palin.





Yeah.  We are doing SOOOOO much better with the moron a heart beat away from being President, Joe clueless Biden.

And the only one possibly more clueless that Joey plugs Biden is the guy who IS currently (God help us all) our President, Barack Insane Obama.


----------



## Crackerjaxon (May 18, 2013)

konradv said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



It's an eyebrow raiser, alright, because it's true.

It's great fun watching the left's self-congratulatory, yet totally inappropriate, back-slapping concerning their imaginary intellectual superiority.

I suspect most of them got a student loan to attend a community college and major in storm door hanging.  At least it gives them the opportunity to brag that they are college graduates.


----------



## hazlnut (May 18, 2013)

Zarius said:


> It is a very scary thought that so many in this Country voted for her. She has been a Go d send for Democrats though. I hope she is a really big part of the GOP 2014 strategy.
> 
> Sarah Mania! Sarah Palin's Greatest Hits - YouTube




It was a slow-moving and stupid bullet, so "dodge" is not the right word.

More like "laugh at as it stumbles by"....


----------



## Katzndogz (May 18, 2013)

whitehall said:


> Yeah, the administration is in deep, deep trouble and they post stuff about the former V.P. candidate. More left wing sissie attacks on women?



Any second now the dumbos wii dust off Ann Coulter to slither away from obama and his scandalabra.


----------



## Kondor3 (May 18, 2013)

Oh, c'mon, guys... she'd look lovely on a postage stamp... ;-)


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> Wow and I thought still referencing Bush to deflect from Obama was pathetic but to actually reference Palin to try and do so that takes pathetic to a whole level.



i cant figure out why some on the left are so scared of this woman.....i sure as hell would not vote for her....i would not even consider her....


----------



## LordBrownTrout (May 18, 2013)

....Only to be hit by the O bullet. The damage is immense.


----------



## candycorn (May 18, 2013)

Zarius said:


> It is a very scary thought that so many in this Country voted for her. She has been a Go d send for Democrats though. I hope she is a really big part of the GOP 2014 strategy.
> 
> Sarah Mania! Sarah Palin's Greatest Hits - YouTube



It's like listening to Ms. South Carolina over and over and over again.  Thanks.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Wow and I thought still referencing Bush to deflect from Obama was pathetic but to actually reference Palin to try and do so that takes pathetic to a whole level.
> ...



so?.....so are about 30 million other people.........


----------



## JWBooth (May 18, 2013)

As if it made any difference with the various front runners and the dozens of also rans in the past few elections.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2013)

hazlnut said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > It is a very scary thought that so many in this Country voted for her. She has been a Go d send for Democrats though. I hope she is a really big part of the GOP 2014 strategy.
> ...



you mean like the way so many here laugh at you and Zerodiarea?....i hear ya man...


----------



## blackhawk (May 18, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



If NY hadn't posted that I would have never known or cared.


----------



## EriktheRed (May 18, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> It's all they have left.



Not true.

For one thing, we're still able to laugh at ODS wingnuts as they once again fail to get that elusive pony they've been wanting as these "scandals" fizzle out.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 18, 2013)

Zarius said:


> It is a very scary thought that so many in this Country voted for her. She has been a Go d send for Democrats though. I hope she is a really big part of the GOP 2014 strategy.



Yeah, you Dimbulbs sure got lucky.  She would have had you all begging for mercy.  I hope she gets elected to the Senate.  Then you'll have to listen to truth about liberalism almost every day.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 18, 2013)

whitehall said:


> Yeah, the administration is in deep, deep trouble and they post stuff about the former V.P. candidate. More left wing sissie attacks on women?



Worth repeating.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 18, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> I'd also say that the big bullet with Palin that we dodged in 2008 was John McCain.



Yeah, he would have been almost as bad as Obama, but I don't call that "dodging the bullet."  That's like claiming that being burned alive is an appealing alternative to getting shot.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 18, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



Nope.  You practically have the market cornered on dumb posts.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (May 18, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/nPKzkt1NuWY]Joe Biden's Greatest Hits! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 18, 2013)

Unfortunately there are other Palins still out there. 

The ability of the GOP to foster incompetence and stupidity is considerable.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 18, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Unfortunately there are other Palins still out there.
> 
> The ability of the GOP to foster incompetence and stupidity is considerable.



Given the record of the current administration, libturds are hardly in a position to attack incompetence.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 18, 2013)

Zarius said:


> It is a very scary thought that so many in this Country voted for her. She has been a Go d send for Democrats though. I hope she is a really big part of the GOP 2014 strategy.
> 
> Sarah Mania! Sarah Palin's Greatest Hits - YouTube



I'm sorry, but perhaps you could explain to us exactly what's wrong with any of that, much less a "Godsend" for Democrats.  It's not immediately obvious to those of us with functioning brains.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 18, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> Sarah. The gift that keeps on giving! Come back Sarah! All is forgiven! Run again in the next election...PLEASE!!!
> 
> (signed)
> The Democrat Electon Committee



Yes, we definitely want to hear how stupid Sarah Palin is from the genius who can't even spell "election".  Did you have something else to say?  I couldn't hear you over my laughter.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 18, 2013)

Palins inability to name a Supreme Court ruling she disagreed with, besides_ Roe_, was a remarkable display of ignorance. 

For example, just that June, the Court handed down its ruling in _Boumediene v. Bush_, affirming due process rights for Guantanamo Bay detainees, although they were not US citizens. It was a well-publicized case and given conservative hostility to due process rights, Palin should have been aware of the ruling. 

Or_ Lawrence v. Texas_ (2003), striking down as un-Constitutional laws criminalizing homosexuality. As a social conservative Palin should certainly be aware of this case, given the rights animus toward the LGBT community. 

The GOPs nomination of Palin to be Vice President of the United States was one of the greatest manifestations of contempt for the American people by republicans since Watergate.


----------



## candycorn (May 19, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately there are other Palins still out there.
> ...



The 50 seconds between 2:00 and 2:50 on the video basically sum up what is wrong with the right wing of the GOP.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=16K6m3Ua2nw]The most honest three and a half minutes of television, EVER... - YouTube[/ame]

But you've got to wonder why the GOP is popular.  It's not because of anything it does, it's because it's able to make it's believers afraid of the other side.  Gay marriage is the biggest joke.  I heard former representative Barney Frank and his annoying voice this past week talking about the subject.  If you're hetero and Barney Frank's marriage is a threat to yours, what are you saying; "I could have married a man instead"?  

It works on the weak minded--the fear initiative.  Six months since Sandy Hook...Obama hasn't grabbed the guns yet...  Ask any right winger if they're afraid of it...100% will say yes.  

It's a hell of a racket.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (May 19, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



 Are you saying that when Obama was against gay marriage he was a right winger? Are you saying Dick Cheney is a liberal because he is for gay marriage? Are you absolutely sure your generalizations are accurate or are you practicing more of a knee jerk reactionary mud slinging mentality that doesn't hold up to scrutiny. When I point out that a vast majority of African-Americans and Hispanics (who tend to vote democrat) are against gay marriage. Wouldn't this disprove every single thing you said? Of course it would. Why are you being so silly?


----------



## JohnL.Burke (May 19, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Palin&#8217;s inability to name a Supreme Court ruling she disagreed with, besides_ Roe_, was a remarkable display of ignorance.
> 
> For example, just that June, the Court handed down its ruling in _Boumediene v. Bush_, affirming due process rights for Guantanamo Bay detainees, although they were not US citizens. It was a well-publicized case and given conservative hostility to due process rights, Palin should have been aware of the ruling.
> 
> ...



  The GOP's nomination of Palin to be Vice President showed contempt for American people?  Are we pretending that Joe Biden doesn't exist? Yea, I don't blame ya.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 19, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Its also a hell of a con job.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 19, 2013)

JohnL.Burke said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Palins inability to name a Supreme Court ruling she disagreed with, besides_ Roe_, was a remarkable display of ignorance.
> ...



The thread isnt about Biden or Obama, rather then the attempt at deflection, attempt instead to address the issue.


----------



## Stephanie (May 19, 2013)

The REAL War on Women comes from the Liberals...they kicked Hillary to the curb for man and dump on all women who are Republicans..

such a sad and intolerant bunch...how women stay in that party that shows so much disrespect for women..

and look at the job that man is doing for them, 8% Unemployment for FIVE YEARS...

but then they still have to sit around and say they dodged a bullet with Palin who by the way, was a Governor OF A STATE, while their Dear Leader was a damn JUNIOR SENATOR with barley one term under his belt...Unfortunately the rest of us didn't dodge that bullet called, OBAMA


----------



## Redfish (May 19, 2013)

couple of things on Palin

1. you lib/dems have made her a multi millionaire with your constant attention to her every word and move
2.  She would have been a much better VP than Biden


----------



## Stephanie (May 19, 2013)

JohnL.Burke said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Palin&#8217;s inability to name a Supreme Court ruling she disagreed with, besides_ Roe_, was a remarkable display of ignorance.
> ...



 and electing A JUNIOR Senator over a more experienced candidate, Hillary and a WOMAN to be president wasn't showing contempt for the American people..and then re-electing him with 8 % unemployment, yeah that is showing CONTEMPT for the American people...yet here you all sit on your hateful high horse still wailing about PALIN..


----------



## Intense (May 19, 2013)

*Moved To Election Forum*


----------



## candycorn (May 19, 2013)

JohnL.Burke said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...


No.



JohnL.Burke said:


> Are you saying Dick Cheney is a liberal because he is for gay marriage?





JohnL.Burke said:


> Are you absolutely sure your generalizations are accurate or are you practicing more of a knee jerk reactionary mud slinging mentality that doesn't hold up to scrutiny.


Am I sure?  Yes.  In the case of Vice-President Cheney, and a few others who are republicans and have seen the light on marriage equality you're pointing out the exceptions to the rule--the rule that is written into many if not most GOP state platforms and of course the national platform as well.  

From Wiki:



> The Republican Partys 2012 platform supports a ban on same-sex marriage through a federal constitutional amendment, along with state constitutional amendments banning same-sex marriage and the Defense of Marriage Act.[4] The GOP platform committee also rejected putting civil unions into the parties platform.[5]



From the same article:

List of opponents of same-sex marriage in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Former Presidents 
George W. Bush[34] (R-Texas)

Governors 
Mike Beebe[35] D-Arkansas)
Robert Bentley[36] (R-Alabama)
Tom Corbett[37] (R-Pennsylvania)
Steve Bullock[38] (D-Montana)
Terry Branstad[39] (R-Iowa)
Phil Bryant[40] (R-Mississippi)
Jan Brewer[41] (R-Arizona)
Sam Brownback[42] (R-Kansas)
Chris Christie[43] (R-New Jersey)
Dennis Daugaard[44] (R-South Dakota)
Nathan Deal[45] (R-Georgia)
Mary Fallin[46][unreliable source?] (R-Oklahoma)
Alejandro García Padilla (PD/D-Puerto Rico)[47]
Nikki Haley[48] (R-South Carolina)
Bill Haslam[49] (R-Tennessee)
Dave Heineman[50] (R-Nebraska)
Gary Herbert[51] (R-Utah)
Bobby Jindal[52] (R-Louisiana)
John Kasich[53] (R-Ohio)
Paul LePage[54] (R-Maine)
Susana Martinez[55] (R-New Mexico)
Pat McCrory[56] (R-North Carolina)
Bob McDonnell[57] (R-Virginia)
Matt Mead[58] (R-Wyoming)
Jay Nixon[59] (D-Missouri)
Sean Parnell[60] (R-Alaska)
Mike Pence, (R-Indiana)
Rick Perry[61] (R-Texas)
Brian Sandoval[62] (R-Nevada)
Rick Scott[63] (R-Florida)
Rick Snyder[64] (R-Michigan)
Earl Ray Tomblin[65] (D-West Virginia)
Scott Walker[66] (R-Wisconsin)
Former Governors [edit]
Lamar Alexander[67] (R-Tennessee)
George Allen[67] (R-Virginia)
Haley Barbour[68] (R-Mississippi)
Kit Bond[67] (R-Missouri)
Phil Bredesen[69] (D-Tennessee)
George W. Bush (R-Texas)
Jeb Bush[70] (R-Florida)
Donald Carcieri[71] (R-Rhode Island)
Mitch Daniels[72] (R-Indiana)
Jim Douglas [73] (R-Vermont)
John Hoeven[74] (R-North Dakota)
Mike Huckabee[75] (R-Arkansas)
Mike Johanns[76] (R-Nebraska)
Linda Lingle[77] (R-Hawaii)
Joe Manchin[78] (D-West Virginia)
Ben Nelson[67][79] (D-Nebraska)
Sarah Palin[80] (R-Alaska)
George Pataki[81] (R-New York)
Tim Pawlenty[82] (R-Minnesota)
Beverly Perdue[83] (D-North Carolina)
Bob Riley[84] (R-Alabama)
Mitt Romney[85][86] (R-Massachusetts)
George Voinovich[67][87] (R-Ohio)


U.S. Senators [edit]
  One Democratic U.S. Senator opposes SSM
Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell[67] (R-Kentucky)
Senate Minority Whip John Cornyn[67][88][89] (R-Texas)
Lamar Alexander (R-Tennessee)
Kelly Ayotte[90] (R-New Hampshire)
John Barrasso[91] (R-Wyoming)
Roy Blunt[92] (R-Missouri)
John Boozman[93] (R-Arkansas)
Richard Burr[67][94] (R-North Carolina)
Saxby Chambliss[67][95] (R-Georgia)
Dan Coats[96] (R-Indiana)
Tom Coburn[67][97][98] (R-Oklahoma)
Thad Cochran[67] (R-Mississippi)
Bob Corker[99] (R-Tennessee)
Mike Crapo[67][95] (R-Idaho)
Ted Cruz[100] (R-Texas)
Mike Enzi[67][95] (R-Wyoming)
Deb Fischer[101] (R-Nebraska)
Jeff Flake (R-Arizona)
Lindsey Graham[67][95] (R-South Carolina)
Chuck Grassley[67] (R-Iowa)
Orrin Hatch[67] (R-Utah)
Dean Heller[102] (R-Nevada)
John Hoeven (R-North Dakota)
Jim Inhofe[67][95] (R-Oklahoma)
Johnny Isakson[67][95] (R-Georgia)
Mike Johanns (R-Nebraska)
Ron Johnson[103] (R-Wisconsin)
Mike Lee[104] (R-Utah)
Joe Manchin (D-West Virginia)
John McCain[105] (R-Arizona)
Jerry Moran[106] (R-Kansas)
Rand Paul[107] (R-Kentucky)
Mark Pryor[108] (D-Arkansas)
Jim Risch[109] (R-Idaho)
Pat Roberts[67][95] (R-Kansas)
Marco Rubio[110] (R-Florida)
Tim Scott[111] (R-South Carolina)
Jeff Sessions[67][112] (R-Alabama)
Richard Shelby[67][95] (R-Alabama)
John Thune[67][113] (R-South Dakota)
Pat Toomey[114] (R-Pennsylvania)
David Vitter[67][95] (R-Louisiana)
Roger Wicker[115] (R-Mississippi)
Former U.S. Senators [edit]
Wayne Allard[67] (R-Colorado)
George Allen (R-Virginia)
Bob Bennett[67] (R-Utah)
Kit Bond[67] (R-Missouri)
Scott Brown[116] (R-Massachusetts)
Sam Brownback (R-Kansas)
Jim Bunning[67] (R-Kentucky)
Conrad Burns[67] (R-Montana)
Norm Coleman[67] (R-Minnesota)
Larry Craig[67] (R-Idaho)
Jim DeMint[67][117] (R-South Carolina)
Mike DeWine[67] (R-Ohio)
Elizabeth Dole[67] (R-North Carolina)
Pete Domenici[67][118] (R-New Mexico)
John Ensign[67] (R-Nevada)
Bill Frist[67] (R-Tennessee)
Kay Bailey Hutchison[67][119] (R-Texas)
Jon Kyl[120] (R-Arizona)
Trent Lott[67] (R-Mississippi)
Richard Lugar[67] (R-Indiana)
Ben Nelson (D-Nebraska)
Mel Martinez[67] (R-Florida)
Rick Santorum[67][121] (R-Pennsylvania)
Gordon H. Smith[67] (R-Oregon)
Ted Stevens[67] (R-Alaska)
Jim Talent[67] (R-Missouri)
Craig Thomas[67] (R-Wyoming)
George Voinovich (R-Ohio)
John Warner[67] (R-Virginia)

Members of the U.S. House of Representatives 
Speaker of the House John Boehner (R-OH 8)[122][123]
House Majority Leader Eric Cantor (R-VA 7)[122][123]
House Majority Whip Kevin McCarthy (R-CA 22)[122][123]
Robert Aderholt (R-AL 4)[122][123]
Rodney Alexander (R-LA 5)[122][123]
Mark Amodei (R-NV 2)[122][123]
Michele Bachmann (R-MN 6)[122][123]
Spencer Bachus (R-AL 6)[122][123]
Lou Barletta (R-PA 11)[122][123]
John Barrow (D-GA 12)[122][123]
Joe Barton (R-TX 6)[122][123]
Dan Benishek (R-MI 1)[122][123]
Gus Bilirakis (R-FL 9)[122][123]
Rob Bishop (R-UT 1)[122][123]
Sanford Bishop Jr. (D-GA 2)[122][123]
Diane Black (R-TN 6)[122][123]
Marsha Blackburn (R-TN 7)[122][123]
Jo Bonner (R-AL 1)[122][123]
Charles Boustany (R-LA 3)[122][123]
Kevin Brady (R-TX 8)[122][123]
Jim Bridenstine (R-OK 1)[124]
Mo Brooks (R-AL 5)[122][123]
Paul Broun (R-GA 10)[122][123]
Vern Buchanan (R-FL 13)[122][123]
Larry Bucshon (R-IN 8)[122][123]
Ann Marie Buerkle (R-NY 25)[122][123]
Michael Burgess (R-TX 26)[122][123]
Ken Calvert (R-CA 44)[122][123]
David Camp (R-MI 4)[122][123]
John Campbell (R-CA 45)[122][123]
Francisco Canseco (R-TX 23)[122][123]
Shelley Moore Capito (R-WV 2)[122][123]
John Carter (R-TX 31)[122][123]
Bill Cassidy (R-LA 6)[122][123]
Steven Chabot (R-OH 1)[122][123]
Jason Chaffetz (R-UT 3)[122][123]
Howard Coble (R-NC 6)[122][123]
Mike Coffman (R-CO 6)[122][123]
Tom Cole (R-OK 4)[122][123]
Chris Collins (R-NY 27)[125]
Doug Collins (R-GA 9)[126]
Michael Conaway (R-TX 11)[122][123]
Tom Cotton (R-AK 4)[127]
Kevin Cramer (R-ND statewide)[128]
Rick Crawford (R-AR 1)[122][123]
Ander Crenshaw (R-FL 4)[122][123]
Henry Cuellar (D-TX 28)[122][123]
John Culberson (R-TX 7)[122][123]
Steve Daines (R-MT statewide)[129]
Rodney L. Davis (R-IL 13)[130]
Jeff Denham (R-CA 19)[122][123]
Charles Dent (R-PA 15)[122][123]
Ron DeSantis (R-FL 6)[131]
Scott DesJarlais (R-TN 4)[122][123]
Mario Diaz-Balart (R-FL 21)[122][123]
Bob Dold (R-IL 10)[122][123]
Sean Duffy (R-WI 7)[122][123]
Jeff Duncan (R-SC 3)[122][123]
Renee Ellmers (R-NC 2)[122][123]
Jo Ann Emerson (R-MO 8)[122][123]
William Enyart (D-IL 12)[132]
Blake Farenthold (R-TX 27)[122][123]
Stephen Fincher (R-TN 8)[122][123]
Michael Fitzpatrick (R-PA 8)[122][123]
Chuck Fleischmann (R-TN 3)[122][123]
John Fleming (R-LA 4)[122][123]
Bill Flores (R-TX 17)[122][123]
Randy Forbes (R-VA 4)[122][123]
Jeff Fortenberry (R-NE 1)[122][123]
Virginia Foxx (R-NC 5))[122][123]
Trent Franks (R-AZ 2)[122][123]
Rodney Frelinghuysen (R-NJ 11)[122][123]
Elton Gallegly (R-CA 24)[122][123]
Pete Gallego (D-TX 23)[132]
Cory Gardner (R-CO 4)[122][123]
Scott Garrett (R-NJ 5)[122][123]
Jim Gerlach (R-PA 6)[122][123]
Bob Gibbs (R-OH 18)[122][123]
Chris Gibson (R-NY 20)[122][123]
John Gingrey (R-GA 11)[122][123]
Bob Goodlatte (R-VA 6)[122][123]
Paul Gosar (R-AZ 1)[122][123]
Kay Granger (R-TX 12)[122][123]
Tom Graves (R-GA 9)[122][123]
Samuel Graves (R-MO 6)[122][123]
Gene Green (D-TX 29)[122][123]
Tim Griffin (R-AR 29)[122][123]
Morgan Griffith (R-VA 9)[122][123]
Michael Grimm (R-NY 13))[122][123]
Brett Guthrie (R-KY 2)[122][123]
Ralph Hall (R-TX 4)[122][123]
Gregg Harper (R-MS 3)[122][123]
Andy Harris (R-MD 1)[122][123]
Vicky Hartzler (R-MO 4)[122][123]
Doc Hastings (R-WA 4)[122][123]
Nan Hayworth (R-NY 19)[122][123]
Joe Heck (R-NV 3)[122][123]
Jeb Hensarling (R-TX 5)[122][123]
Jaime Herrera (R-WA 3)[122][123]
George Holding (R-NC 13)[133]
Richard Hudson (R-NC 8)[134]
Tim Huelskamp (R-KS 1)[122][123]
Bill Huizenga (R-MI 2)[122][123]
Randy Hultgren (R-IL 14))[122][123]
Duncan Hunter (R-CA 52))[122][123]
Robert Hurt (R-VA 5)[122][123]
Darrell Issa (R-CA 49)[122][123]
Lynn Jenkins (R-KS 2)[122][123]
Samuel Johnson (R-TX 3)[122][123]
Bill Johnson (R-OH 6)[122][123]
Walter Jones (R-NC 3)[122][123]
Jim Jordan (R-OH 4)[122][123]
Mike Kelly (R-PA 3)[122][123]
Steve King (R-IA 4)[122][123]
Peter King (R-NY 2)[122][123]
Jack Kingston (R-GA 1)[122][123]
Adam Kinzinger (R-IL 11)[122][123]
John Kline (R-MN 2)[122][123]
Raúl Labrador (R-ID 1)[122][123]
Doug Lamborn (R-CO 5)[122][123]
Doug LaMalfa (R-CA 1)[135]
Leonard Lance (R-NJ 7)[122][123]
James Lankford (R-OK 5)[122][123]
Tom Latham (R-IA 3)[122][123]
Robert Latta (R-OH 5)[122][123]
Dan Lipinski (D-IL 3)[122][123]
Frank LoBiondo (R-NJ 2)[122][123]
Billy Long (R-MO 7)[122][123]
Frank Lucas (R-OK 3)[122][123]
Blaine Luetkemeyer (R-MO 9)[122][123]
Cynthia Lummis (R-WY statewide)[122][123]
Jim Matheson (D-UT 4)[122][123]
Kenny Marchant (R-TX 24)[122][123]
Thomas Marino (R-PA 10)[122][123]
Mark Meadows (R-NC 11)[136]
Michael McCaul (R-TX 10)[122][123]
Tom McClintock (R-CA 4)[122][123]
Patrick McHenry (R-NC 10)[122][123]
Mike McIntyre (D-NC 7)[122][123]
Howard McKeon (R-CA 25))[122][123]
David McKinley (R-WV 1)[122][123]
Cathy McMorris Rodgers (R-WA 5)[122][123]
Patrick Meehan (R-PA 7)[122][123]
Luke Messer (R-ID 7)[137]
John Mica (R-FL 7)[122][123]
Jeff Miller (R-FL 1)[122][123]
Gary Miller (R-CA 42)[122][123]
Candice Miller (R-MI 10)[122][123]
Markwayne Mullin (R-OK 2)[138]
Mick Mulvaney (R-SC 5)[122][123]
Tim Murphy (R-PA 18)[122][123]
Randy Neugebauer (R-TX 19)[122][123]
Kristi Noem (R-SD statewide)[122][123]
Richard Nugent (R-FL 11)[122][123]
Devin Nunes (R-CA 21)[122][123]
Alan Nunnelee (R-MS 1)[122][123]
Pete Olson (R-TX 22)[122][123]
Steven Palazzo (R-MS 4)[122][123]
Erik Paulsen (R-MN 3)[122][123]
Stevan Pearce (R-NM 2)[122][123]
Scott Perry (R-PA 4)[139]
Collin Peterson (D-MN 7))[122][123]
Thomas Petri (R-WI 6)[122][123]
Robert Pittenger (R-NC 9)[140]
Joseph Pitts (R-PA 16)[122][123]
Ted Poe (R-TX 2)[122][123]
Mike Pompeo (R-KS 4))[122][123]
Bill Posey (R-FL 15)[122][123]
Tom Price (R-GA 6)[122][123]
Nick Rahall (D-WV 3)[122][123]
Tom Reed (R-NY 29))[122][123]
Dennis Rehberg (R-MT statewide)[122][123]
David Reichert (R-WA 8)[122][123]
Jim Renacci (R-OH 16)[122][123]
Reid Ribble (R-WI 8)[122][123]
Scott Rigell (R-VA 2)[122][123]
Martha Roby (R-AL 2)[122][123]
Phil Roe (R-TN 1)[122][123]
Michael Rogers (R-AL 3)[122][123]
Michael Rogers (R-MI 8)[122][123]
Harold Rogers (R-KY 5)[122][123]
Dana Rohrabacher (R-CA 46)[122][123]
Todd Rokita (R-IN 4)[122][123]
Thomas Rooney (R-FL 16)[122][123]
Peter Roskam (R-IL 6)[122][123]
Dennis Ross (R-FL 12)[122][123]
Keith Rothfus (R-PA 12)[141]
Edward Royce (R-CA 40)[122][123]
Jon Runyan (R-NJ 3)[122][123]
Paul Ryan (R-WI 1)[122][123]
Matt Salmon (R-AZ 5)[142]
Steve Scalise (R-LA 1)[122][123]
Bobby Schilling (R-IL 17)[122][123]
Aaron Schock (R-IL 18)[122][123]
David Schweikert (R-AZ 5)[122][123]
Austin Scott (R-GA 8)[122][123]
James Sensenbrenner (R-WI 5)[122][123]
Pete Sessions (R-TX 32)[122][123]
John Shimkus (R-IL 19))[122][123]
Bill Shuster (R-PA 9)[122][123]
Michael Simpson (R-ID 2)[122][123]
Lamar Smith (R-TX 21)[122][123]
Christopher Smith (R-NJ 4)[122][123]
Steve Southerland (R-FL 2)[122][123]
Steve Stivers (R-OH 15)[122][123]
Steve Stockman (R-TX 36)[143]
Marlin Stutzman (R-IN 3))[122][123]
Lee Terry (R-NE 2)[122][123]
Glenn Thompson (R-PA 5)[122][123]
Mac Thornberry (R-TX 13)[122][123]
Patrick Tiberi (R-OH 12)[122][123]
Scott Tipton (R-CO 3)[122][123]
Michael Turner (R-OH 10)[122][123]
Frederick Upton (R-MI 6)[122][123]
Ann Wagner (R-MO 2)[144]
Timothy Walberg (R-MI 7)[122][123]
Greg Walden (R-OR 2)[122][123]
Jackie Walorski[145]
Randy Weber (R-TX 14)[146]
Daniel Webster (R-FL 8)[122][123]
Lynn Westmoreland (R-GA 3)[122][123]
Brad Wenstrup (R-OH 2)[147]
Edward Whitfield (R-KY 1)[122][123]
Roger Williams (R-TX 26)[148]
Joe Wilson (R-SC 2)[122][123]
Rob Wittman (R-VA 1)[122][123]
Frank Wolf (R-VA 10)[122][123]
Steve Womack (R-AR 3)[122][123]
Steve Womack (R-AR 3)[122][123]
Rob Woodall (R-GA 7)[122][123]
Kevin Yoder (R-KS 3)[122][123]
Ted Yoho (R-FL 3)[149]
Todd Young (R-IN 9)[122][123]
Don Young (R-AK statewide)[122][123]
Bill Young (R-FL 10)[122][123]
Former U.S. Representatives [edit]
Sandy Adams (R-FL 24)[122][123]
Todd Akin (R-MO 2)[122][123]
Wayne Allard (R-CO 4)
George Allen (R-VA 7)
Steve Austria (R-OH 7)[122][123]
J. Gresham Barrett (R-SC 3)
Roscoe Bartlett (R-MD 6)[122][123]
Rick Berg (R-ND statewide)[122][123]
Roy Blunt (R-MO 7)
Brian Bilbray (R-CA 50)[122][123]
Judy Biggert (R-IL 13)[122][123]
John Boozman (R-AR 3)
Dan Boren (D-OK 2)[122][123]
Henry E. Brown, Jr. (R-SC 1)
Ginny Brown-Waite (R-FL 5)
Jim Bunning (R-KY 4)
Richard Burr (R-NC 5)
Dan Burton (R-IN 5)[122][123]
Saxby Chambliss (R-GA 8)
Ben Chandler (D-KY 6)[122][123]
Dan Coats (R-IN 4)
Tom Coburn (R-OK 2)
Thad Cochran (R-MS 4)
Jerry Costello (D-IL 12)[122][123]
Larry Craig (R-ID 1)
Mike Crapo (R-ID 2)
Chip Cravaack (R-MN 8)[122][123]
Philip M. Crane (R-IL 8)
Mark Critz (D-PA 12)[122][123]
Geoff Davis (R-KY 4)[122][123]
Lincoln Davis (D-TN 4)
Nathan Deal (R-GA 9)
Jim DeMint (R-SC 4)
Mike DeWine (R-OH 7)
David Dreier (R-CA 26)[122][123]
Jo Ann Emerson (R-MO 8)[122][123]
John Ensign (R-NV 1)
Mary Fallin (R-OK 5)
Jeff Flake (R-AZ 6)[122][123]
Lindsey Graham (R-SC 3)
Chuck Grassley (R-IO 3)
Frank Guinta (R-NH 1)[122][123]
Connie Mack (R-FL 14)[122][123]
Mary Bono Mack (R-CA 45)[122][123]
Donald Manzullo (R-IL 16)[122][123]
Thaddeus McCotter (R-MI 11)[122][123]
Sue Myrick (R-NC 9)[122][123]
Walter Herger (R-CA 2)[122][123]
Peter Hoekstra (R-MI 2)
Tim Holden (D-PA 17)[122][123]
Duncan Hunter (R-CA 52)
Jim Inhofe (R-OK 1)
Johnny Isakson (R-GA 6)
Bobby Jindal (R-LA 1)
Timothy Johnson (R-IL 15)[122][123]
John Kasich (R-OH 12)
Larry Kissell (D-NC 8)[122][123]
Jon Kyl (R-AZ 4)
Jeff Landry (R-LA 3)[122][123]
Steven LaTourette (R-OH 14)[122][123]
Jerry Lewis (R-CA 41)[122][123]
Trent Lott (R-MS 5)
Daniel Lungren (R-CA 3)[122][123]
Jim Marshall (D-GA 3)
John McCain (R-AZ 1)
Jerry Moran (R-KS 1)
Marilyn Musgrave[150] (R-CO 4)
Adam H. Putnam (R-FL 12)
George Radanovich (R-CA 19)
Bob Riley (R-AL 3)
Pat Roberts (R-KS 1)
Ron Paul (R-TX 14)[122][123]
Todd Platts (R-PA 19)[122][123]
Mike Pence (R-IN 6))[122][123]
Ben Quayle (R-AZ 3)[122][123]
David Rivera (R-FL 25)[122][123]
Mike Ross (D-AR 4)[122][123]
Rick Santorum (R-PA 18)
Jean Schmidt (R-OH 2)[122][123]
Tim Scott (R-SC 1)[122][123]
John B. Shadegg (R-AZ 3)
Richard Shelby (R-AL 7)
Heath Shuler (D-NC 11)[122][123]
Clifford Stearns (R-FL 6)[122][123]
John Sullivan (R-OK 1)[122][123]
Jim Talent (R-MO2)
Gene Taylor (D-MS4)
Craig Thomas (R-WY)
John Thune (R-SD)
Todd Tiahrt (R-KS4)
Pat Toomey (R-PA15)
Bob Turner (R-NY 9)[122][123]
David Vitter (R-LA1)
Joe Walsh (R-IL 8)[122][123]
Zach Wamp (R-TN3)
J. C. Watts[151] (R-OK4)
Allen West (R-FL 22)[122][123]
Roger Wicker (R-MS1)



JohnL.Burke said:


> When I point out that a vast majority of African-Americans and Hispanics (who tend to vote democrat) are against gay marriage. Wouldn't this disprove every single thing you said? Of course it would. Why are you being so silly?



They're against it?  You're making a huge mistake in your assessment (I'm shocked!).  Seriously, most people try to hide their stupidity...you should join them.  Both groups you identified voted overwhelmingly for President Obama--a marriage equality proponent.  Both groups you identified voted overwhelmingly NOT to install a man, Mitt Romney, was was against marriage equality.  

Your polling data may be right...I'm sure you could find it.  What the poll doesn't show--and this isn't your fault--is how strongly they feel about it.  It's called preference.  Most people prefer a hetero marriage.  I know, I'm one of them.  Does that mean I am against marriage equality?  No, it doesn't    I am staunchly for granting same sex marriages the same legal rights that are afforded "traditional" couples.  

The rhetorical question tactic is shockingly ineffective when you have no clue what you're talking about.  You should get a clue.


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 19, 2013)

*WOOT!*

*A Sara Palin Thread!!*


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 19, 2013)

OMG

The ONE is in trouble AGAIN!!!

What do we do!!!!

IknowIknow

Lets drag out Sara Palin!!


----------



## Stephanie (May 19, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Unfortunately there are other Palins still out there.
> 
> The ability of the GOP to foster incompetence and stupidity is considerable.



lol, you are such a snooty partisan hack...You have so many elected IDIOTS in the Democrat party, the list would be LONG..But all you haters can find to dump on is Palin..

And you think Obama is some brain child, listen to him pronounce, CORPSMAN...he was too damn LAZY to learn how to pronounce it RIGHT


----------



## candycorn (May 19, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> The REAL War on Women comes from the Liberals...they kicked Hillary to the curb for man and dump on all women who are Republicans..
> 
> such a sad and intolerant bunch...how women stay in that party that shows so much disrespect for women..
> 
> ...



Pain is a moron.  This is why she went off to do reality TV instead of anything remotely resembling public policy.  She's a loser. 

As for President Obama and Secretary of State Clinton...in 08 we had 2 gold medal winners and only one medal to give.  SOS is a pretty good consolation prize if you want to call it that.  She distinguished herself at the post as has our President.  

It's sad that the American public continues to elect a congress of one party and a President of another.  The recovery would be much more advanced if the GOP would give up their obstructionist entrenchments.   Oh well, I'm sure next year, they'll vote to repeal the ACA again.  That'll pass for substance.


----------



## Zarius (May 19, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Wow and I thought still referencing Bush to deflect from Obama was pathetic but to actually reference Palin to try and do so that takes pathetic to a whole level.
> ...



Careful...........I almost had you..........I'm watching


----------



## deltex1 (May 19, 2013)

Zarius said:


> It is a very scary thought that so many in this Country voted for her. She has been a Go d send for Democrats though. I hope she is a really big part of the GOP 2014 strategy.
> 
> Sarah Mania! Sarah Palin's Greatest Hits - YouTube


on the other hand we took one between the eyes when we doubled down on Obabble.


----------



## Zarius (May 19, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



Coming for the 2708


----------



## Zarius (May 19, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > It is a very scary thought that so many in this Country voted for her. She has been a Go d send for Democrats though. I hope she is a really big part of the GOP 2014 strategy.
> ...



Why would I do that? I want you to send money to her Presidential campaign. As much as you can. She speaks for you. Don't be afraid to sell everything you have at a loss. She is to important. Start today. That is my message to you.


----------



## Stephanie (May 19, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



gawd, you and many here contribute to why liberals are seen as snooty, hateful and intolerant..
Just look at this thread


----------



## Zarius (May 19, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



And Conservatives are seen as
1.
2.
3.
4.

Fill it in people.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (May 19, 2013)

candycorn said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



 I'm glad you pointed out that I could find polling data that supports my position that an overwhelming number of African-Americans and Hispanics are against gay marriage. We both know you wouldn't win that argument. Which is of course the point I was making. At least we agree with my fundamental assertion.
  You also point out that both groups (blacks and hispanics) overwhelmingly decided not to vote for Romney. Is your assertion that both groups did not vote for Romney because he is against gay marriage? I hope it's just your petulance  talking.
  Let's see.... uhmmm.... the rest of your points were just angry rhetoric and sophomoric insults which actually supports my earlier comment about you're silliness so I'll just let that stand as further indication that I was right. Thank you for your participation.


----------



## Crackerjaxon (May 19, 2013)

Palin is much smarter than any democrat on this board.


----------



## Zarius (May 19, 2013)

Crackerjaxon said:


> Palin is much smarter than any democrat on this board.



Send her your money immediately.


----------



## tjvh (May 19, 2013)

Benghazi, the IRS, tapping AP phones, and the leftist kooks resurrect Sarah Palin... The Democrat ship is sinking much faster than I expected.


----------



## Crackerjaxon (May 19, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Crackerjaxon said:
> 
> 
> > Palin is much smarter than any democrat on this board.
> ...




No need.  She's smart enough to make her own.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 19, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



and im still waiting.....you got that proof yet?....


----------



## EriktheRed (May 19, 2013)

tjvh said:


> Benghazi, the IRS, tapping AP phones, and the leftist kooks resurrect Sarah Palin... The Democrat ship is sinking much faster than I expected.






> According to the survey, which was conducted Friday and Saturday, 53% of Americans say they approve of the job the president is doing, with 45% saying they disapprove. The president's approval rating was at 51% in CNN's last poll, which was conducted in early April.
> 
> "That two-point difference is well within the poll's sampling error, so it is a mistake to characterize it as a gain for the president," says CNN Polling Director Keating Holland. "Nonetheless, an approval rating that has not dropped and remains over 50% will probably be taken as good news by Democrats after the events of the last week."




CNN Poll: Controversies hurting Obama? Has GOP overreacted? ? CNN Political Ticker


----------



## IlarMeilyr (May 19, 2013)

zeroeus is making a very solid impression.

He now has _everyone_ convinced that he's just a void.  A hack.  A joke.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 19, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



when you come bring that proof.....K......


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 19, 2013)

Palinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
























Carry on


----------



## Stephanie (May 20, 2013)

Unfortunately we can't dodge a bullet from all the idiot and petty trolls on this board


----------



## BlueGin (May 20, 2013)

tjvh said:


> Benghazi, the IRS, tapping AP phones, and the leftist kooks resurrect Sarah Palin... The Democrat ship is sinking much faster than I expected.



Just don't be handing out Obama criticisms...lest you make the OP meltdown some more.


----------



## Zarius (May 20, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Unfortunately we can't dodge a bullet from all the idiot and petty trolls on this board



Calling people trolls while TROLLING with that picture you have up there. You are a joke.


----------



## Zarius (May 20, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> zeroeus is making a very solid impression.
> 
> He now has _everyone_ convinced that he's just a void.  A hack.  A joke.



wasted your neg rep power on me. I've been in the green for days now and even got a star. In the mean while you guys have been gang negging me so much everyone else has been building power. I can take it and I keep you busy so that our message gets through.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 20, 2013)

Yabut, look at the brain dead Rs who will never again have to work for a living. Start here -

Tell Michele Bachmann: Take a Hike | LeftAction


----------



## Stephanie (May 20, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately we can't dodge a bullet from all the idiot and petty trolls on this board
> ...



 the TROLL Obama cult member even gets UPSET about a picture of his Dear Leader

then goes and tell's people we dodged a bullet..

cracks me the hell up


----------



## JohnL.Burke (May 20, 2013)

You don't tug on Superman's cape
 You don't spit into the wind
  You don't pull the mask off of ol' lone ranger
   and you don't call Palin stupid while pretending Biden doesn't exist
      .... la la la laaaaaa


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 20, 2013)

JohnL.Burke said:


> You don't tug on Superman's cap
> You don't spit into the wind
> You don't pull the mask off of ol' lone ranger
> and you don't call Palin stupid while pretending Biden doesn't exist
> .... la la la laaaaaa



I believe the actual lyric is you don't tug on Superman's CAPE, not his cap.

When has Superman ever worn a cap?


----------



## JohnL.Burke (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 20, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



In other words, you have no fucking clue and are unable to explain why you object to Mrs. Palin, other than the fact that she's a conservative female.

Thank you.  That will be all, and you may now return to your regularly-scheduled intellectual coma.


----------



## Toro (May 20, 2013)

I saw Steve Schmidt speak a few weeks ago. According to him, we did indeed dodge a bullet.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 21, 2013)

Toro said:


> I saw Steve Schmidt speak a few weeks ago. According to him, we did indeed dodge a bullet.



Steve Schmidt is an asshole.  

McCain did not lose because of Palin. 

McCain lost because of McCain.  

And Obama. 

McCain won the nomination not because anyone wanted him, but because the Corporate scumwads refused to support Huckabee, and the religious nutters refused to support Romney because he was a Mormon. (Well, they had a point.)  

No one really wanted him.  He just became the concensus candidate because he didn't offend anyone that badly.  

If anything, Palin probably revitalized McCain's moribund campaign, because it gave people something to be excited about.  

Now, I like McCain and respect the hell out of what he did, unlike Romney who hid out in France.  But he was an awful candidate in 2000, and he was an awful candidate in 2008.  

If any bullets were dodged, we dodged a bullet in that McCain probably would have gotten us into a war with Iran.  

Until the GOP gets right with working people, and stops putting the interests of corporations above those of America, they can keep on losing elections, and assholes like Schmidt can keep blaming other people for their Fail.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 21, 2013)

I don't think most of us knew how bad Palin really is until after the fact. I was happy to see a woman running - until she opened her mouth. The bullet we dodged was McCain. He's incompetent and more than a little nuts. A lot of (dumb) people voted for him because of her. 

Does anyone think she will run for office again?

She has quit or been fired from everything she has done, both before and after running for veep. That and her cup size makes her the perfect R candidate but what could she run for?


----------



## PredFan (May 21, 2013)

jwoodie said:


> Do you imbeciles remember Biden's Constitutional lecture during his first VP debate (against Palin)?  That moron had been a US Senator for decades and completely misrepresented the Constitution in both form and substance.  But then you are too stupid to have noticed that.  Carry on.



This.


----------



## Toro (May 21, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I saw Steve Schmidt speak a few weeks ago. According to him, we did indeed dodge a bullet.
> ...



Steve Schmidt may be an asshole but I admire a guy who owns up to his mistakes. And he said that Palin was the most unqualified person to run for VP that he knew of.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 21, 2013)

Toro said:


> [
> 
> Steve Schmidt may be an asshole but I admire a guy who owns up to his mistakes. And he said that Palin was the most unqualified person to run for VP that he knew of.



Sorry, ain't buying it.  

Saying after the fact you don't like Palin because that's what all the cool kids are doing doesn't score you any points with me.  

he and the rest of the people around McCain didn't do their jobs and vet her before the fact.


----------



## Sarah G (May 21, 2013)

Besides, you haven't dodged the Palin bullet.  She is still out there "shooting" her big mouth off...

A LOT!!


----------



## auditor0007 (May 22, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> I'd also say that the big bullet with Palin that we dodged in 2008 was John McCain.



McCain wouldn't have been much different than Obama.  Thinking he would is a comical thought.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (May 22, 2013)

Toro said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



  I don't understand the argument about Palin being to unqualified when she has more experience and qualifications than Obama did when he was running for president.


----------



## Stephanie (May 22, 2013)

Toro said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Come on Toro, you can't be serious..She had more experience than McCain even..she was a mayor and then a Governor of a state
Schmidt should reevaluate if HE is qualified to ever again help run a Presidential election..since HE lost the one with McCain..Schmidt is spinning his loss on Palin..


----------



## Toro (May 22, 2013)

Sorry, I don't think she's good enough to be President. I do admire her in some ways but not as the leader of the free world.

And FTR, my political hero is Margaret Thatcher.


----------



## Stephanie (May 22, 2013)

Toro said:


> Sorry, I don't think she's good enough to be President. I do admire her in some ways but not as the leader of the free world.
> 
> And FTR, my political hero is Margaret Thatcher.



no problem, that's how you feel..She was my Governor and I think she would be fine as President...


----------



## JoeB131 (May 22, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I don't think she's good enough to be President. I do admire her in some ways but not as the leader of the free world.
> ...



Ahhh, sleep deprviation.  That explains much about you. 

For the record, Palin walked away from her job as governor to do Reality TV.  

I think that says it all about her.


----------



## Stephanie (May 22, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



No she didn't, she gave her reasons for Resigning... but you people can make up what ever you want..
If more of these Politicians would do what's RIGHT for the people they Represent instead of thinking they are entitled and have to be FORCED out..But then they would be called, quitters by you petty people


----------



## JoeB131 (May 22, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



She can give all the reasons she wants.  

the point is, she asked people for money to run, she got people to go out and work for her and knock on doors and come out and vote, and all she had to do was serve out the four years she promised to serve out.  

But she didn't.  

She went to the TV network that has the sextuplets and the midgets and the Two-Headed Girl.


----------



## Stephanie (May 22, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



She gave her reasons...both Democrats and Republicans (because she beat out a entrenched Republican) were slapping her with frivolous lawsuits, 19 by the time she resigned..She said it was costing money and her TIME from the people of Alaska..
We know that doesn't matter to most of you and feel she should just go on, like Obama does flying all over the country ON OUR DIME for his hateful little sermons and all his lavish fundraiser..but she felt different...


----------



## JoeB131 (May 22, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> [
> 
> She gave her reasons...both Democrats and Republicans (because she beat out a entrenched Republican) were slapping her with frivolous lawsuits, 19 by the time she resigned..She said it was costing money and her TIME from the people of Alaska..
> We know that doesn't matter to most of you and feel she should just go on, like Obama does flying all over the country ON OUR DIME for his hateful little sermons and all his lavish fundraiser..but she felt different...



Oh, please stop with the St. Sarah, Martyred by Katie Couric bullshit.  

After having a taste of the national limelight, she just couldn't stand the thought of going back to arguing about road construction bills and other boring stuff that she really didn't understand, anyway.  

Point is, if she couldn't manage Alaska, a state where the only requirement is to sit back and watch the oil companies rape the wilderness, she wasn't ready for any real responsibility.


----------



## Stephanie (May 22, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



oh shut up already...You don't like her fine.


----------



## Stephanie (May 22, 2013)

Lets remember, we get to pin the label, LOSER on Hillary..And just what are HER qualifications for being President? what were her qualifications to be SoS? She had none..And what were Obama qualifications to be PRESIDENT..? didn't stop you people from putting him our lives..

they crack me up when they put in a damn Junior Senator in Congress as President and then talk about dodging bullets with Palin


----------



## JoeB131 (May 22, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



I'm personally indifferent to her. 

Go back to where I even stuck up for her earlier in the thread when people were unfairly blaming her for the shitty Campaign McCain ran.  

But I think the fact she didn't fulfill the commitment she made to the people of Alaska because she wanted to cash in on her fame disqualifies her from any serious consideration.


----------



## Stephanie (May 22, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You did stick up for her..I take back my accusations you don't like her..
You can think you want dear..


----------



## Zarius (May 22, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Lets remember, we get to pin the label, LOSER on Hillary..And just what are HER qualifications for being President? what were her qualifications to be SoS? She had none..And what were Obama qualifications to be PRESIDENT..? didn't stop you people from putting him our lives..
> 
> they crack me up when they put in a damn Junior Senator in Congress as President and then talk about dodging bullets with Palin



Palin cant even be in the same room with President Obama or SOS Clinton. Please stop with that. Its laughable. She couldn't even win the tea party controlled GOP primary.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 22, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Alaska, our 57th state

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JohnL.Burke (May 22, 2013)

What I like best about Palin is that she pisses off all the right people. Besides the usual left wing drivel about the evils of moose hunting (as opposed to dog eating) and not going to the right schools. She still is a powerbroker when it comes to the Tea Party (yea,yea, I know... the Tea Party has cooties and adore Hitler... I've heard it before). Of course I could play the liberal victim card and accuse the Palin haters of sexism and native american bigotry but that card is only played when all reason and sense has been squeezed out of left wing talking points due to icky 'ol facts and common sense. In the end though, Palin is doing what she wants to do. For this reason, I can't feel too sorry for her. I do however kind of feel sorry for the people who's adolescent hatred of Palin still eats away at them like a school of lobotomize piranha. I also find it funny that the people who talk about dodging a bullet with Palin conveniently forget that Biden is now our Vice President.


----------



## Stephanie (May 22, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Lets remember, we get to pin the label, LOSER on Hillary..And just what are HER qualifications for being President? what were her qualifications to be SoS? She had none..And what were Obama qualifications to be PRESIDENT..? didn't stop you people from putting him our lives..
> ...



What's laughable is you and your idiot postings


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 22, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



just a question? why do you watch that stupid shit? thought you were "educated"?  sooooooooooooo why you are busy watching stupid shit. the riight leaning folks like me, is watching PBS?  or listening to NPR?


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 22, 2013)

I don't know why you guys think that democrats hate Palin. We love her, like the republicans loved Goerge McGovern! We believe that even losers should have heros!


----------



## Carpshooter (May 22, 2013)

I would do Sarah Palin ! 

Now you know and you are  !


----------



## Stephanie (May 22, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> I don't know why you guys think that democrats hate Palin. We love her, like the republicans loved Goerge McGovern! We believe that even losers should have heros!



you Democrat-Liberals would know about having losers as heroes...

take Hillary for example, she is LOSER thanks to you people who kicked her to curb from being President for some junior Senator no experienced NOBDOY..

and she is still a hero to you losers who made a loser..


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 22, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why you guys think that democrats hate Palin. We love her, like the republicans loved Goerge McGovern! We believe that even losers should have heros!
> ...



perfect....post.......


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 22, 2013)

Stephanine you should run as a democrat. The only qualilifications you need now a days is to be a : A strong Union supporter. spend money like its not yours, dont have to show a birth certificate to the H.R. at the white house............ect...... ect.... and just BULLSHIT and you will win...... thats all it takes and you know that.


----------



## YoungRepublican (May 22, 2013)

JohnL.Burke said:


> What I like best about Palin is that she pisses off all the right people. Besides the usual left wing drivel about the evils of moose hunting (as opposed to dog eating) and not going to the right schools. She still is a powerbroker when it comes to the Tea Party (yea,yea, I know... the Tea Party has cooties and adore Hitler... I've heard it before). Of course I could play the liberal victim card and accuse the Palin haters of sexism and native american bigotry but that card is only played when all reason and sense has been squeezed out of left wing talking points due to icky 'ol facts and common sense. In the end though, Palin is doing what she wants to do. For this reason, I can't feel too sorry for her. I do however kind of feel sorry for the people who's adolescent hatred of Palin still eats away at them like a school of lobotomize piranha. I also find it funny that the people who talk about dodging a bullet with Palin conveniently forget that Biden is now our Vice President.



It isnt the moose hunting that makes me dislike her, I think thats cool. It isn't her choice of educational facilities, it isnt the fact that she is influential in the Tea Party, It isnt even her crazy husband. It's her stupidity that really eats at me. Her stupidity, Bidens,, Romney, Reid, Bonner, etc. whats the difference? What makes me depressed. is the people think that these clowns are competent. Why do we look at these elected officials as competent, no matter what side of the isle they are on? If we want to start winning elections again we need to do better than Sarah Palin, and stop this blind allegiance just because she has an (R) next to her name. 

P.S. Same goes for you Democrats..


----------



## JohnL.Burke (May 22, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > What I like best about Palin is that she pisses off all the right people. Besides the usual left wing drivel about the evils of moose hunting (as opposed to dog eating) and not going to the right schools. She still is a powerbroker when it comes to the Tea Party (yea,yea, I know... the Tea Party has cooties and adore Hitler... I've heard it before). Of course I could play the liberal victim card and accuse the Palin haters of sexism and native american bigotry but that card is only played when all reason and sense has been squeezed out of left wing talking points due to icky 'ol facts and common sense. In the end though, Palin is doing what she wants to do. For this reason, I can't feel too sorry for her. I do however kind of feel sorry for the people who's adolescent hatred of Palin still eats away at them like a school of lobotomize piranha. I also find it funny that the people who talk about dodging a bullet with Palin conveniently forget that Biden is now our Vice President.
> ...



 I can see you're at least consistent and I understand your point. We're going to have a gentlemen's disagreement though. I don't think Palin is stupid. Oh, I know she isn't a genius! Neither was Reagan or Obama for that matter. Some of our greatest presidents haven't been geniuses. I also think if Albert Einstien had the same biased press holding him under a microscope he would now be considered an eccentric crazy bastard who wrote nonsensical crap on a blackboard. Obama (the worlds smartest man) has had far more rhetorical flubs than Palin and of course Biiden, if not for an accident of  birth, would be some sort of plant.
  Let's keep in mind that Palin didn't get to where she was by imitating self proclaimed "feminists" who obtained power through their husbands (Hillary,Michelle,etc), No, she opened the political door on her own. She went from PTA  to Mayor of Wassilla to governor of Alaska to vice presidential nominee.
  I agree we need to stop having a blind allegiance just because people have an (R) after their name. This is why I didn't vote for John McCain. Palin would also agree with you since she made a name for herself in Alaska for taking on other republicans. I think there must be a way to not be knee jerk reactionaries protecting our "own" while not destroying people's reputations because of the press's inherent double standards, lack of objectivity and pure corruption.


----------



## YoungRepublican (May 22, 2013)

JohnL.Burke said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...



I agree fully with your evaluation. What I am looking for in a candidate today is their ability to reason. I want a person who would look at Grover Norquist's "request" with a smirk and a "No thanks". I think Palin is to aligned with the Tea Party and hardcore conservatives because she needs to be (even though she doesn't anymore). Palin, to me, is your cookie cutter social conservative, most likely useless to us from here on out as far as elections go. My real problem with her and those like her in power is that they make us look bad.


----------



## Stephanie (May 22, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > What I like best about Palin is that she pisses off all the right people. Besides the usual left wing drivel about the evils of moose hunting (as opposed to dog eating) and not going to the right schools. She still is a powerbroker when it comes to the Tea Party (yea,yea, I know... the Tea Party has cooties and adore Hitler... I've heard it before). Of course I could play the liberal victim card and accuse the Palin haters of sexism and native american bigotry but that card is only played when all reason and sense has been squeezed out of left wing talking points due to icky 'ol facts and common sense. In the end though, Palin is doing what she wants to do. For this reason, I can't feel too sorry for her. I do however kind of feel sorry for the people who's adolescent hatred of Palin still eats away at them like a school of lobotomize piranha. I also find it funny that the people who talk about dodging a bullet with Palin conveniently forget that Biden is now our Vice President.
> ...



right, she went to college, her dad was a teacher... but she is stupid..maybe she doesn't feel she has to talk above people, like some we know... waste her time on silly questions like what magazines you read...
and stop posting your stupidity..how about that?

you must be related to Jake..he thinks he can tell people what to do too


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 22, 2013)

Palin would have mopped up the floor with Obama but Juan McCain and the moderates wanted Obama to win

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YoungRepublican (May 22, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...



Seriously, she couldnt name one magazine, are you kidding? She doesn't talk above people because she cant. She is a detriment to the Republican Party. I dont know if you were under a rock in 2008 or you just didnt pay attention, but she made us look straight up silly. And, Just because her Dad was a science teacher doesn't mean she is smart. 

Also, she went to two U of H annex schools before graduating community college.. she has the education level of a modern manual laborer. 

Cant expect much from people like you though.


----------



## Stephanie (May 22, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...



she's a detriment to the Republican party...lol  and when you become a mayor and then a governor, please let us know
no you and the uppity people like you who poo poos people education choices is a detriment to the Republican party...go be a liberal-Democrat..you fit right in


----------



## YoungRepublican (May 22, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



She is a bad politician and im only 22. Yes, I do plan a life in politics and yes I will let you know. As for her education, you were the one who brought it up. Thats like me saying I had the best burger the other day and I got it from McDonalds. Her "education" is a moot point because its not impressing anyone..Except for you I guess.

Go be a crazy radical Tea Partier..well I guess you already are. Ill stay with my politics.


----------



## t_polkow (May 22, 2013)

Palin is one mentally ill moron

just watch


----------



## Dot Com (May 22, 2013)

konradv said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > The heat is really on...time for the left to dust off Palin.
> ...



As long as Bible Spice tweets, we report


----------



## t_polkow (May 22, 2013)

Sherry said:


> The heat is really on...time for the left to dust off Palin.



I hope the wasilla hillbilly dingbat never leaves the stage, it will just remind educated people what kind of clown your party runs. Running  religious neandrals were the best present the Republicans handed the Dems


----------



## t_polkow (May 22, 2013)




----------



## JoeB131 (May 22, 2013)

bear513 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



I don't.   In fact, the only reason I know these shows exist is because The Soup on E! makes fun of them.


----------



## Dot Com (May 22, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Palin would have mopped up the floor with Obama but Juan McCain and the moderates wanted Obama to win
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



lol. You're funny. You realize that she'd eventually have to debate her opponent right? The moment Indies saw that performance they'd be running to vote for the Democrat


----------



## FishfaceDeMarco (May 22, 2013)

Zarius said:


> It is a very scary thought that so many in this Country voted for her. She has been a Go d send for Democrats though. I hope she is a really big part of the GOP 2014 strategy.
> 
> Sarah Mania! Sarah Palin's Greatest Hits - YouTube



Did she die? Did I miss something? Because if she's not dead, you didn't dodge anything. She's plenty young. She could run in 2016.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (May 22, 2013)

FishfaceDeMarco said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > It is a very scary thought that so many in this Country voted for her. She has been a Go d send for Democrats though. I hope she is a really big part of the GOP 2014 strategy.
> ...



 I think she's been too badly bruised by the press to run for the presidency in 2016. I do think she has a good chance to become an Alaskan senator or representative.


----------



## FishfaceDeMarco (May 22, 2013)

JohnL.Burke said:


> FishfaceDeMarco said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



She's been through the tough stuff, and she's still standing. I believe she's tougher than many give her credit for.

Or maybe that's just wishful thinking. I really believe if she ran in 2016, she'd win. In fact, I think she could have taken 2012.


----------



## Zarius (May 22, 2013)

FishfaceDeMarco said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > FishfaceDeMarco said:
> ...


Im all for her running every year.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 22, 2013)

Zarius said:


> FishfaceDeMarco said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...



it would be so fun to watch a Nikki and Sarah ticket, You liberals would have a heat attack with that.


----------



## YoungRepublican (May 22, 2013)

bear513 said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > FishfaceDeMarco said:
> ...



Its us Republican's who would have a heart attack! maybe a stroke too. A Haley/Palin ticket would end the race before it even started. Why are we constantly putting up candidates with no chance of winning and thinking that it cant be beat?


----------



## Dot Com (May 22, 2013)

FishfaceDeMarco said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > FishfaceDeMarco said:
> ...



you can't win national elections by just having your base vote for you. you need the rational, independents to win. she can't get those.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (May 22, 2013)

I don't think Palin could become president unless she became a congressperson first and started refashioning herself. Politics are full of reinvention and second chances. That being said, if Palin ran against Joe Biden in the next election then she might stand a chance.


----------



## Zarius (May 22, 2013)

JohnL.Burke said:


> I don't think Palin could become president unless she became a congressperson first and started refashioning herself. Politics are full of reinvention and second chances. That being said, if Palin ran against Joe Biden in the next election then she might stand a chance.



Do a poll then. My vote Uncle Joe.


----------



## Dot Com (May 22, 2013)

I hope she stays in the newscycle for a long time muhahahahaha. If I were a rich Progressive, I'd pay her to tweet zany rw stuff


----------



## YoungRepublican (May 22, 2013)

FishfaceDeMarco said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > FishfaceDeMarco said:
> ...



Most polls had obama winning by 12 or 13 percent, some by as much as 20 and that would be before they debated. I couldnt imagine a more embarrassing situation than a ticket headed by Palin, it would look like we just gave up on politics.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (May 22, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> FishfaceDeMarco said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...



 I'm not sure I understand. Obama is running for a third term?


----------



## YoungRepublican (May 22, 2013)

JohnL.Burke said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > FishfaceDeMarco said:
> ...



The poster said that she could have won in 12'. I was responding to that. I think shes done too much damage to run anywhere other than Alaska


----------



## JohnL.Burke (May 23, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...


 
 My bad.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 23, 2013)

JohnL.Burke said:


> I don't think Palin could become president unless she became a congressperson first and started refashioning herself. Politics are full of reinvention and second chances. That being said, if Palin ran against Joe Biden in the next election then she might stand a chance.



Youre such a bind partisan, you cant see the truth.


----------



## YoungRepublican (May 23, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think Palin could become president unless she became a congressperson first and started refashioning herself. Politics are full of reinvention and second chances. That being said, if Palin ran against Joe Biden in the next election then she might stand a chance.
> ...



And whats the truth Clayton? Youre attacking a man who has been defending her, with class I might add. Try and act like youve heard of respect. now im going to show you none.. What do you think? Palins gonna ride in on her moose and turn the economy around? the only votes she would get are from people who either a. refuse to vote democrat or b. place social conservatism over financial logic. Either way, you can have my left foot before I place a vote for her because Im not voting dem and i understand math


----------



## JohnL.Burke (May 23, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think Palin could become president unless she became a congressperson first and started refashioning herself. Politics are full of reinvention and second chances. That being said, if Palin ran against Joe Biden in the next election then she might stand a chance.
> ...



 Thanks for explaining.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 23, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...



Actually..............Obama DIDN'T have to ride a moose, and yet the economy is turning around.

Even in spite of the GOP, the unemployment rate has dropped from 9 percent to around 7 percent.  Not only that, but the housing market is up, and the DOW has reached record profits (more than twice what it was when Obama took the presidency).

Why does everyone think that Obama is taking down the country?  Jobs are up, as well as most of the economy, yet everyone wants to say he's messing this country up.

Obama has done a good job, and probably better than what McStupid and the Wasilla Chihuahua turned Momma Gerbil could have ever thought about doing.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 23, 2013)

Palin isn't going to run because it's too much like work.


----------



## t_polkow (May 23, 2013)

bear513 said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > FishfaceDeMarco said:
> ...


----------



## Stephanie (May 23, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think Palin could become president unless she became a congressperson first and started refashioning herself. Politics are full of reinvention and second chances. That being said, if Palin ran against Joe Biden in the next election then she might stand a chance.
> ...



coming from one themselves, that is FUNNY


----------



## Stephanie (May 23, 2013)

As we see the Anthony (weenie) Weiner is Reinventing himself and they will probably put him back in office...lol

so ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE..so suck it up you Palin hater buttercups.
as for dodging a bullet you should be slapped and ridiculed talking about Palin when you have that Buffoon BIDEN next in line..


----------



## t_polkow (May 23, 2013)

Palin is a dipshit


----------



## EriktheRed (May 23, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Palin isn't going to run because it's too much like work.



^^^^^^^^^

That.


----------



## t_polkow (May 23, 2013)

t_polkow said:


> Palin is a dipshit
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeMypXCUWMw



VP is in charge of the senate?    



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_H1hKaHDSvg]Sarah Palin Gets VP Job Description Wrong - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stephanie (May 23, 2013)

they want to say we dodged a bullet with Palin...well folks this buffoon is the next in line.
.we have the bullet, the gun, and the clown shooting it...ya all feel all warm, fuzzy and SAFE yet?

[ame=http://youtu.be/_ERnWRlvNu4]Biden Confuses Gov. Malloy And Gov. O'Malley - YouTube[/ame]

and believe me there are hundreds of these out there of this clown who is VP..


----------



## t_polkow (May 23, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> they want to say we dodged a bullet with Palin...well folks this buffoon is the next in line.
> .we have the bullet, the gun, and the clown shooting it...ya all feel all warm, fuzzy and SAFE yet?
> 
> Biden Confuses Gov. Malloy And Gov. O'Malley - YouTube
> ...



fact remains your BETTERS were elected and RE-ELECTED!

Oh how it must suck to be a bitter cracker in America today!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 23, 2013)

t_polkow said:


> t_polkow said:
> 
> 
> > Palin is a dipshit
> ...



"While the Vice President's only constitutionally prescribed functions aside from Presidential succession relate to his role as President of the Senate..."

Vice President of the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Try Reading Rainbow next time


----------



## Dot Com (May 23, 2013)

t_polkow said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > they want to say we dodged a bullet with Palin...well folks this buffoon is the next in line.
> ...



Stephanie is willfully blind  You vote for Payland's ticket Steph?


----------



## Stephanie (May 23, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> t_polkow said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



aww, dots got a new buddy...you don't seem to mind he thinks these people (politicians) are BETTER than us voters-citizens...figures
I have your idiot buddy on ignore...can't take his stupid


----------



## YoungRepublican (May 23, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



I never said anything about Obama... What are you asking me?


----------

